# Get of sire



## Tami (Jun 8, 2008)

This is one of my boys, Samis Soap Suds. And 3 of his foals out of 3 different mares.





This is Oak Parks SS Savannah Breeze




This is Oak Parks SS Ima Soap Star, owned by Russ (I have permission to post his photo)




And this is Drays Oak Park Destinys Chance (I haven't finished clipping her)


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 8, 2008)

I had the privilege of meeting Soap Suds at Alicia's when we bought our Sky



Love those buckskins, really liked that last filly





Here's ours:

On The Rise Farm Sky Eyes Eagle






And his three foals for us so far (different mares)

2007 Black Varnish Snowcap colt (sold)






2008 Black Pinto (pintaloosa bred but no obvious appy.... yet!)

(new pics soon! have to finish clipping the little chunky monkey!)






2008 Black pintaloosa with frosted hips (pintaloosa bred, has blue eyes so either carries splash or frame)


----------



## barnbum (Jun 8, 2008)

I can play now.





Stallion: SHF Buck N Velvet Vandanite, aka Jazz






First get--both fillies-born 2007--a silver bay and a buckskin.





Little Church Remembers Rosa Adell, aka Rosie.






Little Churchs Time to Celebrate, aka Claire.






Hopefully we'll be repeating in 2009. I've never had a colt both here--so that would be nice.


----------



## [email protected] River (Jun 8, 2008)

What a great topic!!!

I will share our stallion, SRF Nobility(Smithdeal Rowdys Buccaneer X 2X World Grand Champion, NFC Dandys Shady Lady)

Nobility has been a World Reserve Champion and AMHR National Champion Stallion. He is our pride and Joy






He has given us many quality foals.... here are a few:

SRF Classy Lady






SRF Obsession











SRF Fantasia






SRF In Command






And one of Nobility's 2008 colts...... he has not been named yet, but I adore him!






Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## MyBarakah (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Tami! Great thread!

Well... This is the grey stallion I had for a few years and just sold him this past October to THEE best home by Sallisaw, OK. And she's showing him this year and thoroughly enjoying him!





I have had 3 nice foals out of him. I have the 2 fillies out of him and keep in close contact with the gal that got Alex this past winter. The foals out of him have been very nice.

sorry these photos are big, but I had made cologes out of them and grabed them off my website.... except I don't have a cologe made yet of my new little filly, Gwen........
















Those 2 above were '07 foals. And then here's my little princess "Gwen" that was born a week ago!


----------



## Jill (Jun 9, 2008)

This was my first foal crop, but I had been planning it for many years. In addition to the two foals pictured here, I have a gorgeous buckskin double Buckeroo bred filly by a Buckeroo son owned by Erica Killion and out of a BTU bred mare I own.

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Gone and DunIT[/SIZE]*

2005 31” AMHR / AMHA grey-grullo fancy moving stallion – National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter) – Multi Champion – Proven Sire

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King









*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Passionately Dun, a/k/a "Passion"[/SIZE]*

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Grey-Grulla Filly -- Expected To Mature @ 31”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion) and Out of Edgewood Skip To My Lou (Halter Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King









[SIZE=12pt]*Whinny For Me's Dun Buckin Around, a/k/a "Ducky"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Show Colt – -- Expected To Mature @ 33”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion), out of Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope (Halter Gr Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, Rowdy, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King


----------



## kaykay (Jun 9, 2008)

This is Blacks first foal crop and we are just thrilled. Waiting on his last foal any minute we hope LOL Ten L's Tigers Back in Black






Im going to clip foals this week and hopefully get new pictures

Baxters Black Conviction. Black colt with 2 white socks. Probably minimal pinto like his sire. Blue eyes. Will mature around 36"
















Baxters Jim Beam Black Label. Black tovero with blue eyes. Will mature around

34"
















Baxters Lighter shade of Black. Silver dapple pinto with one blue eye. Will mature 33-34






Baxters Black Intimidator. (aka Dale named for dale earnhardt and living up to his name) Bay pinto with 2 blue eyes


----------



## Aubrey715 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is our main stallion, Lucky Four Silvers Rebel Legacy. Legacy was a AMHR National Grand Champion Jr. Stallion, multiple AMHR National Champion, and World Top Ten. He is a son of Lucky Four Strike Me Silver, a multiple National National Champion. And his dam is a gorgeous daughter of Sids Rebel. Legacy has been a great producer for us.






Here are several of his get.

Here is one of his daughters, Gander Hill Chantilly Lace. She did very well in the show ring for me winning multiple grands.






Here is Gander Hill Legacys Glory Bea. She is now owned by Winsome, Etc.






Here is another one of his daughters, Gander Hill Covergirl. This picture was taken of her at 7 years old straight out of the pasture. We recently sold her.






Here is Gander Hill Legacys Real Doll. I showed her as a yearling and she did very well.






And here is one of his sons straight out of the pasture, Gander Hill Legacys Rowdy Dancer. He has also produced some very nice foals for us as well.






And here is one of his Dancer's foals to show what he also produces. Her name is Gander Hill Dancing on Black Velvet.






Very neat topic, i like seeing what everybody's stallions produce.


----------



## Tami (Jun 10, 2008)

WOW, nice horses everyone......


----------



## Kendra (Jun 10, 2008)

North Stars Valdez Y Basan 


























Those 5 are all geldings ...





More Valdez Foals


----------



## Ashley (Jun 10, 2008)

This is also my stallions first foal crop. I couldnt be more happy with what he did! Might have one more foal yet, not sure. Looks to have so far 5 bred for next year(between me and outside horses.)






His foals:






Need to get some updated ones of this guy, he is only a few hours old here.


----------



## River Wood (Jun 10, 2008)

Our Herdsire Tibbs Rapid Transit






River Wood Rapid's Dolly May.....a daughter (below)






River Wood Rapid's Inquisitor......a son photo (below)






River Wood Rapid's Cleopatra....a daughter now living overseas...(below)






River Wood Rapid's Back In Black....daughter now living in Canada (photo below)






River Wood's Rapid Thunder..... living overseas....a son (below)






River Wood's Rapid Heart Beat.....daughter living overseas as well






More offspring on my website (also to be updated soon with 08 foals) My Webpage


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is my stallion CR Lakota Renegade and some of his offspring...






Nutmegs two colts by Renegade The first one was already coloring out when he was sold and will see what is under the fuzz on the second one soon- he was born with characteristics also, so....











Solitiare fillies and colt- - - Talk about all different for full siblings!
















Dream foals, colt and filly-











And Melody colt & filly.... (filly is now really roaning out)


----------

